# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  خريف العام....

## حمادو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

النهاردة خرجت ومعايا الكاميرا
وصورت شوية صور
وقلت نتفرج مع بعض على بعض الصور اللى صورتها عن الخريف

ميزة مصر والدول العربية بوجه عام أننا عندنا فصل الصيف والربيع بس
مافيش شتاء ومافيش خريف
حتى لو كان الجو فى مصر برد إلا أنه برضه لم يصل لمرحلة الخريف
هنا الوضع مختلف
فيه ربيع بكل حلاوته وألوانه
ودا اللى حاولت أعبر عنه فى موضوع زهور مدينتى
وفيه الصيف بكل تقلباته المفاجئة من مطر وعواصف وبرق ورعد
وفيه الخريف الحزين وبرده المفاجئ 
والشتا القاتل بلونه الرمادى الكئيب

بس فى وسط كل دا فيه طبيعة رائعة بتتلون مع كل فصل من فصول السنة الأربعة
ودا اللى حاولت أعبر عنه فى موضوع الغابة السوداء 


تصوير الخريف سبقتنى فيه أختى العزيزة أوشا فى موضوع لها بنفس القاعة اسمه
ملابس الحداد الحمراء

أتمنى أن الصور تعجبكم
سواء صورى 
أو صور أوشا

نتفرج بأه على الصور


الصورة دي أول ما صورتها قلت هاسميها انتظار
انتظار ايه؟ مش عارف
مين؟ مش عارف
بس ممكن تنفع انتظار
تنفع وحدة وخوف وبرد
المهم أنى قصدت اخليها باردة ورمادية الألوان










فيه طبعا صور كتيرة عن الخريف سواء صورتها النهاردة
أو قبل كده
أو لسه هاصورها إن شاء الله
فإلى لقاء


تحياتى 


*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته...

هو فعلاً يا أحمد عموماً في مصر مش بتميز الخريف بسهولة...بس في أماكن الأشجار الكبيرة الموضوع بيبقى واضح قوي..و سبحان الله بيبقى جمال ما بعده جمال..

بس طبعاً مش زي عندك لأنه الطبيعة في بلد أوروبي غيييييير طبعاً و شتااان عن مصر...

الصور جميلة جداً بجد...
صورة الإنتظار معبرة تماماً عن معنى الخريف...بالرمادي اللي انت قلت انت عامله فيها...
اسمحلي أنا أخدتها كلها عندي...

مفيش وصف ينفع يتوصف بيه جمال الصور...حقيقي جميلة جميلة...بجد تسلم ايدك و عدستك...

مودتي...
*

----------


## حمادو

> *
> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته...
> 
> هو فعلاً يا أحمد عموماً في مصر مش بتميز الخريف بسهولة...بس في أماكن الأشجار الكبيرة الموضوع بيبقى واضح قوي..و سبحان الله بيبقى جمال ما بعده جمال..
> 
> بس طبعاً مش زي عندك لأنه الطبيعة في بلد أوروبي غيييييير طبعاً و شتااان عن مصر...
> 
> الصور جميلة جداً بجد...
> صورة الإنتظار معبرة تماماً عن معنى الخريف...بالرمادي اللي انت قلت انت عامله فيها...
> ...


*ازيك شعاع

كنت باشوف الشتا فى مصر فى مناطق معينة من المعادى, وبعض الحدائق الخاصة, طبعا هدوء وجمال مافيش بعده.
بخلاف أن الجو فى الاسكندرية فى الشتا بيكون رائع جدا
بس بيفضل حاجة ناقصة وهى ان الوان الشجر مش بتتغير الا حاجات خفيفة


أشكرك على وجودك وعلى ردك الجميل
وإن شاء الله باقى الصور تعجبك
تحياتى




*

----------


## نشــــوى

*السلام عليكم 
الصور حلوة جدااااا ,,, ماشاء الله
بجد تسلم ايدك يا احمد ..
صورة الانتظار كئيبة جداا.. وحزينة جدااا





			
				الصورة دي أول ما صورتها قلت هاسميها انتظار
انتظار ايه؟ مش عارف
مين؟ مش عارف
بس ممكن تنفع انتظار
			
		

انصحك نصيحة  ..
روح اقعدد على الكرسي اللي فى الصورة يا احمد .. وفكر مع نفسك كده
يمكن تعرف انتظار ايه .. او منتظر مين !!
وان شاء الله بعدها تشيل اللون الرمادي.. 

اما عن صور الخريف .. انا عن نفسي دايما بحس ان 
فصل الخريف ده فصل ابداع .. اه هنا فى مصر مش بيكون 
واضح وقوى اوى .. بس بردو بيتحس..
بجد صور جميله جدااا ماشاء الله ..
وطبعا انت عارف رأيي في موهبتك .. ربنا يحفظك
في انتظـــار باقي الصور ان شاء الله ,,,
تحيـــاتي *

----------


## بنت شهريار

ماشاء الله عليك حمادو
بجد تسلم ايدك
صور رائعه كعادتك
كل سنة وانت طيب
فى انتظار المزيد
تحيااااااااااتى

----------


## حمادو

> *السلام عليكم 
> الصور حلوة جدااااا ,,, ماشاء الله
> بجد تسلم ايدك يا احمد ..
> صورة الانتظار كئيبة جداا.. وحزينة جدااا
> 
> 
> 
> انصحك نصيحة  ..
> روح اقعدد على الكرسي اللي فى الصورة يا احمد .. وفكر مع نفسك كده
> ...


*ازيك يا ارتحال
نورتى الموضوع بوجودك فيه

بصراحة يا ارتحال انا سميت الصورة انتظار
انما دا مش معناه انى شخصيا منتظر 
وبعدين ما انا قلت انها تنفع كمان وحدة وبرد وخوف...المفروض بأه اروح المكان فى الضلمة علشان اعرف انا خايف من ايه؟ 

ارتحال
وجودك اسعدنى جدا
وان شاء الله الحياة كلها تكون ربيع
بس مافيش مانع اننا نصور الخريف والشتا 
ولا ايه رأيك؟


*

----------


## حمادو

> ماشاء الله عليك حمادو
> بجد تسلم ايدك
> صور رائعه كعادتك
> كل سنة وانت طيب
> فى انتظار المزيد
> تحيااااااااااتى



[CENTER][B][SIZE=4]بنت شهريار بحالها موجودة هنا
يا مرحبا يا مرحبا

اشكرك يا افندم على وجودك وردك اللى يجنننننننننننننننننننننن  :Girl (28): 
تحياتى 
 :f:

----------


## emerald

وعليكم السلام ورحمة لله وبركاته

الـــــلـــــــــــــــــــــــه  ::sorry:: 

سبحان الله على الطبيعة .

حمادو .

ماشاء الله عليك .. تصوير رائع جدا .. مناظر مدهشة حقا .
عجبتني كل الصور .. 

واكثر شئ عجبتني الصورة التانية .. شكلها احلى وهيا في التوقيع .. وكمان الصور الرابعة روعة سبحان الله .
حقيقي عالم جميل يا حمادو .. تسلم ايدك يا اخي على مشاركتك لنا هذه الصور . :f: 

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## saladino

الله سبحانه

تسلم الكاميرا الشقية بتاع حمادووو

----------


## Amira

*علي فكرة يا احمد السينس التصويري عندك عالي قوي * 

*الصور أقل ما يقال عنها إنها خلابة ... تسلم ايدك بجد * 

*في انتظار المزيد من صور الخريف*

----------


## monmon_aso1982

جميل ورائع
بجد اول حاجة عايزة اقول لحضرتك ايه الجمال ده
عجبتنى اوى اول صورة اللى حضرتك حاطط عليها تعليق رائعه بجد وتعليق حضرتك اكتر من رائع
اكتر وقت بحبه فى السنه هوا وقت الخريف 
بحب قوى الغموض و الهدوء والكأبه اللى بتكون فيه
حضرتك امتعتنى بجد 
ياريت صور اكتر وياريت الصور القديمه تعرضها
فى الاتنظار

----------


## tota_9

مية مية يا حماااااااادو
تسلم ايدك صور جمييله جدا كالعاده ...وخاصة صورة الكرسي ده ...تحفة..عارف انا نفسي اروح اقعد عليه اوى
اصلك تحس ان مفيش حد هيزعجك هناك 
بس هيبقى احلى لو في الربيع  :Girl (12):  والجو الكئيب ده مش موجود هيبقى آخر روقااااااااان..

تسلم ايدك مرة تانيه ..وفي انتظار البقية... :Girl (1): 

 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## حمادو

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة لله وبركاته
> 
> الـــــلـــــــــــــــــــــــه 
> 
> سبحان الله على الطبيعة .
> 
> حمادو .
> 
> ماشاء الله عليك .. تصوير رائع جدا .. مناظر مدهشة حقا .
> ...


*أهلا بيكي ايميرالد
طيب انتى بتعيطي ليه وانتى بتقولى الله؟
تأثر يعني؟ 

أشكرك على تواجدك ومشاركتك الجميلة
وصدقيني لولا تشجيعكم دا ماكنتش فكرت انى اصور, لانى قبل كده كنت باصور لمجرد الاحتفاظ بالذكرى
بس دلوقتى باصور علشان اشارككم اللى عيني بتشوفه
وذنبكم على جنبكم بأه


اشكرك يا ايمي على تواجدك الطيب
واحترسى على نفسك علشان سبع الليل ما يخاف من التعالب




*

----------


## حمادو

> *علي فكرة يا احمد السينس التصويري عندك عالي قوي * 
> 
> *الصور أقل ما يقال عنها إنها خلابة ... تسلم ايدك بجد * 
> 
> *في انتظار المزيد من صور الخريف*


*هو ايه الاستبحس التصويري دا يا اميرة؟ 
انا اعرف الاستبحس النفساوى 
لهم علاقة ببعض يا ترى؟


اشكرك يا أميرة على الدخول والرد والتشجيع الجميل



*

----------


## حمادو

> الله سبحانه
> 
> تسلم الكاميرا الشقية بتاع حمادووو


*صلادينو باشا
والله الكاميرا الشقية بتشتكى منى وبتسوط
هههههههههههههههههههههه





*

----------


## Maruko

حماااادو 

يا صورك يا باشا .....
بس ايه الخريف الحلو ده ؟ 
امال العندنا دا ايه ؟ 
توابع؟ هههههههههههههههههه

فعلا على فكرة احنا عندنا يعتبر مفيش فرق ملموس  اوى  بين ال 4 فصول في السنة 
غير  ان الناس في الصيف  بتلبس صيفي وفي الشتا بيتقلو شوية .....هههههههههههههه

لاء بجد حلو اوىىى 
يسلمو يا باشا 

تحياتى يا افندم ..
تقديري واحترامى .....

----------


## حمادو

> جميل ورائع
> بجد اول حاجة عايزة اقول لحضرتك ايه الجمال ده
> عجبتنى اوى اول صورة اللى حضرتك حاطط عليها تعليق رائعه بجد وتعليق حضرتك اكتر من رائع
> اكتر وقت بحبه فى السنه هوا وقت الخريف 
> بحب قوى الغموض و الهدوء والكأبه اللى بتكون فيه
> حضرتك امتعتنى بجد 
> ياريت صور اكتر وياريت الصور القديمه تعرضها
> فى الاتنظار


أهلا بالاخت العزيزة monmon
أشكرك على الدخول والرد الجميل 
بصراحة أحرجتيني بذوقك  :Girl (26): 

فعلا الخريف بيكون كله كآبه سبحان الله.
بس له متعة وجمال مش موجودين فى اى فصل تانى من فصول السنة.

إن شاء الله هاحط صور أكتر, أعمل بس جولة فى مكان تانى لأن الصور دي كلها أخدتها فى مكان واحد أو اتنين.

مرة تانية أشكرك على تواجدك الجميل
تحياتى أختى العزيزة



على فكرة الصور بتكون أجمل بحجمها الطبيعي
بس للاسف الشديد لما باعمل لها تصغير وأخليها بحجم 800*600 شكلها بيتغير وجودتها طبعا بتقل.  :Girl (10):

----------


## حمادو

> مية مية يا حماااااااادو
> تسلم ايدك صور جمييله جدا كالعاده ...وخاصة صورة الكرسي ده ...تحفة..عارف انا نفسي اروح اقعد عليه اوى
> اصلك تحس ان مفيش حد هيزعجك هناك 
> بس هيبقى احلى لو في الربيع  والجو الكئيب ده مش موجود هيبقى آخر روقااااااااان..
> 
> تسلم ايدك مرة تانيه ..وفي انتظار البقية...



 *ازيك يا توتا
تعالى خدى الكرسى كله 

واختارى براحتك بأه خريف أو صيف 

سعدت بوجودك يا توتا فى الموضوع
والحمد لله أنه عجبك


* 
*مدينتى 

أو بمعنى أصح قريتي
* :Girl (12):

----------


## حمادو

> حماااادو 
> 
> يا صورك يا باشا .....
> بس ايه الخريف الحلو ده ؟ 
> امال العندنا دا ايه ؟ 
> توابع؟ هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فعلا على فكرة احنا عندنا يعتبر مفيش فرق ملموس  اوى  بين ال 4 فصول في السنة 
> غير  ان الناس في الصيف  بتلبس صيفي وفي الشتا بيتقلو شوية .....هههههههههههههه
> ...


*ماروكوووووووو
ههههههههههههههه

علشان تعرفى بس أن مصر فى نعمة بجد
وخصوصا أهل القناة, الجو هناك من أروع ما يكون
باحقد عليكم

بخصوص اللبس
اللبس الشتوى اللى فى مصر بيكون اللبس الصيفي هنا
فى مصر الجو فيها حار جاف صيفا, ممطر شتاءا
فى وسط وشمال أوربا الطقس بيكون ممطر صيفا,  واعوذ بالله منه شتاءا
ههههههههههههههه

ماروكو سعيد بتواجدك الجميل 
وأتمنى أن الصور الباقية تعجبك إن شاء الله
تحياتى



* مدينتى فى الخريف....
اللون الأبيض على الجبل هناك دا مش حريق
وإنما سحب  :Girl (12):

----------


## red_dragon

صور روعة والله يا حمادو
بس للاسف الواحد طلعت عينه عشان يشوفهم ..الصفحة بتفتح فى ساعة 
المنتدى حالة بقى لا يسر عدو ولا حبيب ....انا اصلا بطلت ادخل المنتدى. بس دخلت كده انهرده صدفة
و بجد صور جميله جدا

----------


## حمادو

> صور روعة والله يا حمادو
> بس للاسف الواحد طلعت عينه عشان يشوفهم ..الصفحة بتفتح فى ساعة 
> المنتدى حالة بقى لا يسر عدو ولا حبيب ....انا اصلا بطلت ادخل المنتدى. بس دخلت كده انهرده صدفة
> و بجد صور جميله جدا



*محمد بيك
أنا برضه ملاحظ أنك مش متواجد فى المنتدى بقالك فترة
بس البطئ مشكلته اتحلت امبارح خلاص وهو دلوقتى رجع تانى أسرع من الأول
بس لازم تستخدم فايرفوكس لانه بيحمل أسرع من الانترنت اكسبلورر

عودة للصور
كلامك دا اعتبره وسام على صدرى خصوصا انك بتصور
وياريت بأه تورينا صور للاسكندرية بالكاميرا الجديدة, ولا انت ناوي تجيبها وتعينها للزمن؟ 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

تحياتى أخى الكريم
ومنتظرك إن شاء الله فى المنتدى


*

----------


## Tiger Woman

حمادو صور فى منتهى الجمال تسلم ايدك بجد
عجبتنى جدا جدا جدا صورة الخريف و عجبنى جدا اختيارك لاسم الانتظار 

عارف انا حسيت ان الكرسى نفسه هو اللى منتظر حد يؤنسه بالجلوس عليه و الاستمتاع بالخريف معاه0  لكن الخريف رفض انتظار الكرسى للشخص ده  و علشان كده بدأ يغطى الكرسى بأوراقه محاولاً اخفاءه عن العيون 0 

( و ده لا يمنع طبعا من موقعى هذا ان اسجل عشقى للشتاء ملك الفصول :Girl (10):  ) 

تسلم ايداك بجد يا حمادو و فى انتظار صورك الجديدة بنفس لمساتك الجميلة

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله صور اكتر من رائعة 

بيعجبنى تصويرك جدااا يا حمادو واما بتلاقى اسمك على اى موضوع فى الصور بدخل على طول وانا عارفة انى هشوف صور روعة

بجد عجبونى كلهم واكتر ما عجبنى صورة انتظار تحفة بجد

تسلم ايدك

----------


## aynad

*انا بقووول فنان وحدش مصدقني
بجد سبحااان الله علي الجمال
ربي اسألك الجنة
تسلم ايدك يا فنان*

----------


## حمادو

> حمادو صور فى منتهى الجمال تسلم ايدك بجد
> عجبتنى جدا جدا جدا صورة الخريف و عجبنى جدا اختيارك لاسم الانتظار 
> 
> عارف انا حسيت ان الكرسى نفسه هو اللى منتظر حد يؤنسه بالجلوس عليه و الاستمتاع بالخريف معاه0  لكن الخريف رفض انتظار الكرسى للشخص ده  و علشان كده بدأ يغطى الكرسى بأوراقه محاولاً اخفاءه عن العيون 0 
> 
> ( و ده لا يمنع طبعا من موقعى هذا ان اسجل عشقى للشتاء ملك الفصول ) 
> 
> تسلم ايداك بجد يا حمادو و فى انتظار صورك الجديدة بنفس لمساتك الجميلة


*الأخت العزيزة تايجر وومان
أشكرك على رأيك الجميل جدا
حقيقة كلام ممتع, وتخيل رائع جدا عن الكرسى والخريف
أشكرك مرة تانية على التواجد العطر
تحياتى أختى الكريمة


*

----------


## حمادو

> ما شاء الله صور اكتر من رائعة 
> 
> بيعجبنى تصويرك جدااا يا حمادو واما بتلاقى اسمك على اى موضوع فى الصور بدخل على طول وانا عارفة انى هشوف صور روعة
> 
> بجد عجبونى كلهم واكتر ما عجبنى صورة انتظار تحفة بجد
> 
> تسلم ايدك


*أهلا دكتورة نسيبة
الحمد لله أن الصور عجبتك
بجد لما باشوف اسمك بافتكر اجمل ذكريات ليا فى المنتدى



خلاص يا دكتورة نسيبة الخريف انتهى هنا 
النهاردة على سبيل المثال كان المفترض أن الشمس تطلع, بس لغاية دلوقتى من امبارح بالليل والجو ضلمة وعواصف.



أشكرك على تواجدك الجميل
وربنا يوفقك فى شغلك ومايحرمنا من تواجدك الجميل بيننا*

----------


## حمادو

> *انا بقووول فنان وحدش مصدقني
> بجد سبحااان الله علي الجمال
> ربي اسألك الجنة
> تسلم ايدك يا فنان*


*ايناااااااااد
أول اللى شجعونى فى المنتدى
ممكن تكونى نسيتي بس أنا فاكر كويس قوى
ههههههههههههههههههههه

اشكرك على التشجيع المتواصل
وإن شاء الله ربنا يرزقنا جميعا جنته
تحياتى أختى العزيزة

*



*للاسف الخريف انتهى, والشتاء شديد القسوة بدأ* 
 ::'(:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*الأخ الفاضل ... حمادو* 





أشكرك بشدة على هذه الصور الرقيقه لخريف العمر

دمت مبدع متألق دائماً

تحياتي العطرية





هناك فى الركن الدافئ بقاعة الخواطر.. سنلتقى
حيث الوجود وجمال لحن العــود يفرش جناحية
وخمائل الحب ، وهـا نحــن نلتقى .. دعني أذن
ألملم ذاتى من مـــدارات الغربـــــــة والضيـــاع
دعنى هنا أتامل وجهــــك والمجهول فى عيناك
أراقب السحر يطفح نشوان ، ودعنى عن كـثب
أتوقف فى محطــــات يغمرهـــــا قطرات النـــدى
ويعربد الزمان كيفما يشاء ولكن .. وأين انـــا ؟
وأجيبه نيابة عنك :  للحــــزن انــت دونـنــــــا 
هناك بالقاع البعيد ويا للغربة ان وجددت بيينــا
ونضحك .. نضحك ، ملئ أشداقنا ... من قلبنــا
من الزمان ... من المكان ... من الاشياء حولنا
وفي لحظة خارجة عن المنطق .. نعود للمصـير
نعود للسبـــاق الحثيث فى سبــــــيل الحـــــــياه
لنشعل الصبر .. كى ينير شموع الحب فى دربنا


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## حمادو

> *الأخ الفاضل ... حمادو* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أشكرك بشدة على هذه الصور الرقيقه لخريف العمر
> 
> دمت مبدع متألق دائماً
> ...


*الأخ الكريم أيمن 
أشكرك على تواجدك الجميل وكلماتك الرقيقة.

للاسف الشديد انتهى الخريف بسرعة شديدة بالرغم من أنه جاء متأخر 

تحياتى

*

 *شارع فى المدينة


*

----------


## مي مؤمن

*حمادوووووووووو
الصور جننتني بجد تحفه ما شاء الله الخريف يجنن فيه قمه من الروعه انا لطشت كل صورك  ههههههههههههههه
بس بجد تسلم ايدك وكاميرتك يا حمادة عزو 
تحياتي لك*

----------


## حمادو

> *حمادوووووووووو
> الصور جننتني بجد تحفه ما شاء الله الخريف يجنن فيه قمه من الروعه انا لطشت كل صورك  ههههههههههههههه
> بس بجد تسلم ايدك وكاميرتك يا حمادة عزو 
> تحياتي لك*


*مى العزيزة..
الحمد لله ان الصور عجبتك
وطبعا تقدرى تلطشى اللى انتى عايزاه هههههههههههههه

سعيد بتواجدك يا مى جدا

*



* دى صورة للجو النهاردة
شئ بصراحة يجيب اكتئاب


*

----------


## حمادو

*النهاردة وانا جاى من الشغل قلت القط صورتين على الماشى







أتمنى انها تعجبكم
*

----------


## حمادو

*امبارح لقيت الورقة دي على الرصيف
أسيبها؟




*

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ أحمد..
صور جميلة جدااااااا....تسلم ايدك..
وكل عام وأنت وأعضاء المنتدى بخير وسعادة :f:

----------


## نشــــوى

> *امبارح لقيت الورقة دي على الرصيف
> أسيبها؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


حلوة اوووووي الصورة يا حمادو .. 
تناقض اللونين يجد عامل لها منظر رااائع
تسلم ايدك  :f2:

----------


## حمادو

> أستاذ\ أحمد..
> صور جميلة جدااااااا....تسلم ايدك..
> وكل عام وأنت وأعضاء المنتدى بخير وسعادة



سوما العزيزة
أشكرك على ردك الجميل
وكل عام وأنتى وكل الشعوب بخير وسعادة
تحياتى أختى العزيزة

 :f2:

----------


## حمادو

> حلوة اوووووي الصورة يا حمادو .. 
> تناقض اللونين يجد عامل لها منظر رااائع
> تسلم ايدك


*ازيك يا ارتحال
مرتين فى نفس الموضوع؟ ياربى أنا فى قمة السعادة


عارفه يا نشوى؟
الورقة دي ماتت
واترمت على الارض وانتهت حياتها
ولكن مهما كانت قيمتها فهى مجرد ورقة فى شجرة
مرحلة وتنتهى فى حياة شجرة ضخمة مليانة أوراق
شجرة بتوعدنا كل سنة أنها هاتنسى أوراقها القديمة, وتنبت أوراق جديدة سعيدة 


مش عارف أنا فكرت فى الموضوع دا ليه
بس دا كان تفكيري وانا بالقط الصورة دى


أشكرك على تواجدك مرة ثانية
وأتمنى أنى أشوف اسمك منور المنتدى دائما
وربنا ما يحرمنى من أخت عزيزة زيك

*

----------


## Maruko

حلوة الصور
ولفت انتباهى  التخيل بتاع ورقة  الشجر
حقيقي  تصور لطيف ....

تقديري واحترامى  .... :f:

----------


## حمادو

> حلوة الصور
> ولفت انتباهى  التخيل بتاع ورقة  الشجر
> حقيقي  تصور لطيف ....
> 
> تقديري واحترامى  ....


أهلا ماروكو
نورتى الموضوع حكيكي
هههههههههههه
على فكرة كل صورة باصورها بيكون لها معنى عندى
بس لو قعدت أقول لكم على معانى الصور بالنسبة لى هاتحسوا انى مجنون 
علشان كده باحط الصور هنا واسكت
ههههههههه

أشكرك يا افندم على تواجدك
 :xmas 7: 

بلاش أقول تصورى عن الصورة دي
هيا شارحه نفسها
 :xmas 4:

----------


## قلب مصر

حمادو مش عارفة اقولك ايه .........
الصور تجنن بالفعل وشوية حسيت بقلق نفسي وانا بشوف الألوان الموجودة في الصور الخريفية
مش عارفة ليه كنت حاسة اني عايزة امسك فرشاة واغير الوانها لألوان تانية هههههههههههه
على فكرة دي جولة سريعة على الموضوع بس هاجي تاني اتفرج على الصور بتأني اكتر من كدة

----------


## حمادو

> حمادو مش عارفة اقولك ايه .........
> الصور تجنن بالفعل وشوية حسيت بقلق نفسي وانا بشوف الألوان الموجودة في الصور الخريفية
> مش عارفة ليه كنت حاسة اني عايزة امسك فرشاة واغير الوانها لألوان تانية هههههههههههه
> على فكرة دي جولة سريعة على الموضوع بس هاجي تاني اتفرج على الصور بتأني اكتر من كدة


*قلب مصر العزيزة
بالفعل الصور حزينة, ولكن مهما كان حزنها والوانها الكئيبة إلا أنها تعبر فقط عن جزء بسيط من الواقع.
حاليا الدنيا لونها رمادى
رمادى بس
مافيش ألوان تانية خالص
الاشجار لونها رمادى, الشوارع, حتى الشمس بقالها يومين تقريبا ماظهرتش 
ودا كله طبعا بيعمل تأثير سلبى كبير عليا وباكون طوال فترة الشتا فى حالة اكتئاب مستمر

ياريت تمسكى الفرشاة وتغيري الوان الصور, وتغيري بالفرشة الجميلة كل حزن وكل كآبة

قلب مصر
وجودك أسعدنى كتير جدا
تحياتى


ثلج ومياه وصخور
وأشجار ماتت


*

----------


## زهره

كل البرد ده ومش شتا 
علي كده يبقي الحمد لله ان معندناش شتا 
صور تحفه اوووي 
سبحان الله 
الصوره رقم 3 متصوره حلو اوي ومنظر اكثر من رائع 
تسلم ايدك

----------


## حمادو

> كل البرد ده ومش شتا 
> علي كده يبقي الحمد لله ان معندناش شتا 
> صور تحفه اوووي 
> سبحان الله 
> الصوره رقم 3 متصوره حلو اوي ومنظر اكثر من رائع 
> تسلم ايدك


*زهره العزيزة
على أد ما الشتا شكله جميل لما بيكون فيه ثلج
إلا أنه برد جدا وقاسى جدا


أشكرك يا افندم على التواجد الجميل

وكل عام وانتى بخير



*

*دي صورة لزهره بتطلع فى الغابة السوداء فى فصل الخريف والشتا*
* شكلها باللون الأزرق دا كده طول الخريف


*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
سلمت يداك على التصوير الجميل 
والحمد لله ان من الله علينا بجو جميل حتى وان كان بارد 
الا انه لن يصل الى تلك الدرجه من البروده
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## black flower

بجد فعلا الصور ملهاش حل 
انا جديده فى المنتدى بس ده تانى موضوع اشوفه لك
شوفت قبل الغابه السوداء
ومقدرش اقول غير انك فعلا موهوب فى التصوير
وللمره التانيه بعد اذنك انا اخدت الصور الى فى الموضوعين

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم
> سلمت يداك على التصوير الجميل 
> والحمد لله ان من الله علينا بجو جميل حتى وان كان بارد 
> الا انه لن يصل الى تلك الدرجه من البروده
> تقبل تحياتى


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

من شوية كنت باسأل ناس فى الاسكندرية درجة الحرارة كام عندكم؟
لقيتهم بيقولوا بررررررررررررررد جدا
19 درجة 
ههههههههههههههههههه
دلوقتى حالا درجة الحرارة فى المنطقة اللى انا فيها سالب 7 ومع ذلك بافكر اروح حمام السباحة
هههههههههههه

أشكرك أم البنات على تواجدك الجميل
تحياتى



*

----------


## حمادو

> بجد فعلا الصور ملهاش حل 
> انا جديده فى المنتدى بس ده تانى موضوع اشوفه لك
> شوفت قبل الغابه السوداء
> ومقدرش اقول غير انك فعلا موهوب فى التصوير
> وللمره التانيه بعد اذنك انا اخدت الصور الى فى الموضوعين



*أهلا بيكي مرة تانية black flower
وجودك للمرة التانية أسعدنى جدا
والتصوير فعلا هواية بحبها بالرغم من انى لغاية دلوقتى مافكرتش انى احسّن نفسى فيها.
بس بإذن الله فى القريب العاجل أبدأ بالاهتمام بيها علشان اطلع صور جميلة.

وللمرة الثانية طبعا من حقك تاخدى الصور اللى تحبيها

*

----------


## loly_h

*جميلــــــة اوى الصــــــور ياحمـــــادو

بأمـــــــانة تسلم ايدك

انــــــا إحتفظت بيهم لانهم اكيد هيفيدونى فى تصاميم

وموش بس تصويرك اللى بيعجبنى

وكمــــــان نظرتك للأشيـــــــاء حواليـــــك







			
				عارفه يا نشوى؟
الورقة دي ماتت
واترمت على الارض وانتهت حياتها
ولكن مهما كانت قيمتها فهى مجرد ورقة فى شجرة
مرحلة وتنتهى فى حياة شجرة ضخمة مليانة أوراق
شجرة بتوعدنا كل سنة أنها هاتنسى أوراقها القديمة, وتنبت أوراق جديدة سعيدة 


مش عارف أنا فكرت فى الموضوع دا ليه
بس دا كان تفكيري وانا بالقط الصورة دى
			
		

تسلم ايدك ياحمــــــــــادو*

----------


## سموحة

سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
بسم الله ماشاءالله الصور كلها تحفه جدا
حقيقي حلوه اوي ومعبره 
تسلم ايدك يحمادو وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله

----------


## حمادو

> *جميلــــــة اوى الصــــــور ياحمـــــادو
> 
> بأمـــــــانة تسلم ايدك
> 
> انــــــا إحتفظت بيهم لانهم اكيد هيفيدونى فى تصاميم
> 
> وموش بس تصويرك اللى بيعجبنى
> 
> وكمــــــان نظرتك للأشيـــــــاء حواليـــــك
> ...


*العزيزة لولى

أشكرك على ردك الجميل كعادتك دائما...

حقيقة لا أجد رد يعبّر عما أريد قوله...
يعلم الله أننى أقدّرك وأحترمك...

*

----------


## حمادو

> سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> بسم الله ماشاءالله الصور كلها تحفه جدا
> حقيقي حلوه اوي ومعبره 
> تسلم ايدك يحمادو وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك سموحة على تواجدك العطر...
وإن شاء الله سوف أحاول جاهدا الوصول لمستوى أحسن فى التصوير...


أشكرك على الدعوة, وأدعو لك بمثلها

*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

طبعا دكتور تصوير............تسلم ايدك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*عزيزى حمادو* 

*زمان وإحنا صغننين كنا بنشترى صور كارت بوستال لمناظر طبيعية من الغرب تشبه صورك تماما ...*

*دخلت لموضوعك آملا  أن أدخل متحفا لأتفرج على صور للخريف ولكننى لم أجد العدد الكافى من الصور ولكننى وجدت عدد أكبر من المعجبين بالصور وضاعت حلاوة الفرجة وسط ضجيج المشاهدين و المعجبين و المعجبات بجمال الصور...*

*تسلم عيناك اللى شافت وبعدين تسلم يديك اللى ضغطت على زر الكاميرا...*

----------


## حمادو

> طبعا دكتور تصوير............تسلم ايدك


* لا دكتور ولا حاجة


بعض ما عندكم يا افندم



سعيد بمرورك

*

----------


## حمادو

> *عزيزى حمادو* 
> 
> *زمان وإحنا صغننين كنا بنشترى صور كارت بوستال لمناظر طبيعية من الغرب تشبه صورك تماما ...*
> 
> *دخلت لموضوعك آملا  أن أدخل متحفا لأتفرج على صور للخريف ولكننى لم أجد العدد الكافى من الصور ولكننى وجدت عدد أكبر من المعجبين بالصور وضاعت حلاوة الفرجة وسط ضجيج المشاهدين و المعجبين و المعجبات بجمال الصور...*
> 
> *تسلم عيناك اللى شافت وبعدين تسلم يديك اللى ضغطت على زر الكاميرا...*


*مين هنا؟
دكتور جمال العزيز؟؟
منور الموضوع يا دكتور
***
* 
ماتزعلش من المشاهدين والمعجبين والمعجبات يا دكتور


كمان لو كان الخريف هنا اطول, كنت اكيد نزلت صور أكتر
بس الخريف خلص بسرعة, والشتا ماكنش باين له اى ملامح هنا
وحاليا الجو اخيرا ربيعي معتدل بدون أمطار.


وبعدين يا دكتور انا باصور أشياء ثابته ودا مش فن قوى يعني لانى باثبت الكاميرا على المنظر, والقط يجي 30 لقطة علشان اختار منهم صورة واحدة بس تعجبنى.
انما الفن بيكون فى تصوير شئ ليكون له معنى أكبر واعمق من شكل الصورة

***
* 

*

----------


## Masrawya

السلامممم عليكم...
حمادوو ازيك يا فندم....


طبعا جاية اخر وحده فى الدنيا
بس  لما شوفت الموضوع مقدرتش امر مرور الكرام كده
و لازم اقولك ان حقيقى الصور رائعه  و اختيارك للاماكن جميلة
فصل الشتاء و وقت الخريف بيعملو لى هدوء و سكون نفسى رهيب
حسيت بيه فى الصور اوى 

اسمحلى اخد بعض منهااحتفظ بيها.
تسلم ايدك حقيقى يا حمادو
تحياتى.
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## حمادو

> السلامممم عليكم...
> حمادوو ازيك يا فندم....
> 
> 
> طبعا جاية اخر وحده فى الدنيا
> بس  لما شوفت الموضوع مقدرتش امر مرور الكرام كده
> و لازم اقولك ان حقيقى الصور رائعه  و اختيارك للاماكن جميلة
> فصل الشتاء و وقت الخريف بيعملو لى هدوء و سكون نفسى رهيب
> حسيت بيه فى الصور اوى 
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مصراوية العزيزة منورانا هنا؟
يامرحبا يا مرحبا
نورك غطى عالكهربا


يا بنتي أنتى تيجي فى أي ميعاد 
بس متأكدة أن شهر الشتا بيعمل ليكي هدوء نفسى؟؟؟
أومال الشتا هنا بيعمل ليه إكتئاب نفسى؟



أشكرك على تواجدك الجميل كالعادة طبعا
وياريت ماتغيبيش عن المنتدى بعد كده
وإلا أبلغ عنك بنت شهريار فى دفتر حضور الاعضاء
وانتى عارفه مسرور بتاع شهريار ممكن يعمل ايه


تحياتى ليكي يا أفندم
* :f2: 
*

*

----------


## fishawy

> *
> ثلج ومياه وصخور وأشجار ماتت
> *


السلام عليكم

توقفت كثيراً أمام تلك الصورة , ولم يكن توقفي للنظر في الفوكس والشتر والإضاءة والوضوح وغيرها , ولكن توقفي لأن الصورة أثارت بنفسي شيئاً ( وهنا يكمن نجاح المصور أن يثير نفس المشاهد ويحركها) , كان توقفي أمام الثلوج , تلك التي تكونت في بدايتها كقطرات صغيرة ثم زادت وزادت فكبر حجمها , واشتد عودها وأصبحت ثلجاً صلباً , اغتر بصلابته , وبسيطرته على ورق الشجر أو دعني أقول بقتله لورقة الشجر تحته أو لبرعم صغير غطاه , وظن هذا الثلج بنفسه القوة والزعامة والتحكم , وفجاءة (دائما ما يكون هناك .....وفجاءة , ودائما ما يكون هناك ....ولكن) بدأت الشمس بالسطوع أو بدأ الجو يتغير , فبدأت علامات الضعف والخور تعتري الثلج القوي الأبيض المغرور بصلابته , وبدأ في الذوبان .....قطرات .....قطرات , حتى ذاب تماماً وانتهى , وأصبح ذكرى , وماض ليس له وجود باللحظة الحاضرة .

حمادو.......
أليس هذا هو الإنسان وحياته .


لك خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

السلام عليكم
ازيك يا احمد ؟
 خسارة انك مبتفكرش في عمل معرض للصور..............الموهبة دي لازم العالم كله يشوفها 
اسفة لتاخيري في الرد ، بس انت عارف اني كان بقالي فترة غايبة ...........
اتمنالك كل التوفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــق اللي في الدنيا
 تحيــــــــــــــــــــــاتي

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم
> 
> توقفت كثيراً أمام تلك الصورة , ولم يكن توقفي للنظر في الفوكس والشتر والإضاءة والوضوح وغيرها , ولكن توقفي لأن الصورة أثارت بنفسي شيئاً ( وهنا يكمن نجاح المصور أن يثير نفس المشاهد ويحركها) , كان توقفي أمام الثلوج , تلك التي تكونت في بدايتها كقطرات صغيرة ثم زادت وزادت فكبر حجمها , واشتد عودها وأصبحت ثلجاً صلباً , اغتر بصلابته , وبسيطرته على ورق الشجر أو دعني أقول بقتله لورقة الشجر تحته أو لبرعم صغير غطاه , وظن هذا الثلج بنفسه القوة والزعامة والتحكم , وفجاءة (دائما ما يكون هناك .....وفجاءة , ودائما ما يكون هناك ....ولكن) بدأت الشمس بالسطوع أو بدأ الجو يتغير , فبدأت علامات الضعف والخور تعتري الثلج القوي الأبيض المغرور بصلابته , وبدأ في الذوبان .....قطرات .....قطرات , حتى ذاب تماماً وانتهى , وأصبح ذكرى , وماض ليس له وجود باللحظة الحاضرة .
> 
> حمادو.......
> أليس هذا هو الإنسان وحياته .
> 
> 
> لك خالص تحياتي وتقديري


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
سيدي العزيز أفتقدك فى قاعة التصوير الحر


استمتعت جدا بوصفك لتلك الصورة, ولحياة الإنسان,
بهذا الشكل الذى لا أجد له وصفا إلا أنه من أروع ما قرأت.


خالص إحترامى وتقديري لشخصك العزيز



*

----------


## حمادو

> السلام عليكم
> ازيك يا احمد ؟
>  خسارة انك مبتفكرش في عمل معرض للصور..............الموهبة دي لازم العالم كله يشوفها 
> اسفة لتاخيري في الرد ، بس انت عارف اني كان بقالي فترة غايبة ...........
> اتمنالك كل التوفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــق اللي في الدنيا
>  تحيــــــــــــــــــــــاتي



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
والله يا ايمان لو جينا للصراحة 
الصور بتاعتى كلها أخطاء وعيوب ومفتقدة لاشياء كتيرة جدا تقدر من خلالها أنها تكون السبب فى عمل معرض.

وأنا اللى أعتذر على تأخيري فى الرد


*

----------

